# Surgery, Weight Loss, and supplements



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Just asking a few questions that popped up in my head. I will have a TT mid to late December (has been scheduled as of yet - still waiting on further tests) for papillary thyroid cancer.

Just wondering if anyone has LOST weight since their TT? If so, how? Diet? Are supplements even a consideration after the surgery?

I plan on discussing possible diet options as well as diet pills (even prescribed phentermine) with my doctor and if I can take them after having my thyroid. More than a year ago, I lost a ton of weight using phentermine. My doc prescribed it, lost the weight, and then when I fell into my normal weight range he took me off of it. Since the thyroid issue came up, I have gained 20 lbs back. 

Getting super sad that I can't fit into anything anymore...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I certainly did not lose (GRUMP), but I think the majority opinion will go something like this:

Get your thyroid out, take care of yourself and let yourself recover, what will be with the weight will be, get your meds regulated, put yourself on a strict diet and exercise program, see where that takes you, and then cross the supplement bridge at that time.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Joplin gives excellent advice.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I've gained about 10 pounds since my TT but that is totally due to me eating way too much. After being on the low iodine diet there was the backlash of enjoying junk food again, and then Thanksgiving came. I'm hoping with some diet adjustment and getting back into exercise I can lose a little again.


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

*sigh* all the Thanksgiving leftovers are officially gone as of today.

Guess that means back to the diet . I'm trying to lose before I even go into surgery then continue back on it about the TT.

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

All of our 'goody' thanksgiving food is finally gone, but I still have a bucket load of turkey. At least that is healthy (unless I add mayo lol).


----------

